
Ask HN: Startup 3D printer or China for manufacturing? - musiclovermr
I need to produce PVC like pipes with some holes and engravings. 17-40 inch long. I need to make 300 of these.<p>Acrylic will be the material.<p>Should we invest in 3D printer or go china for producing this for startup?<p>Later, we&#x27;ll need 5000-6000 of these every month.<p>Or should we be investing in some different kind of manufacturing?
======
choot
Well for our start-up, we 3D printed the prototypes then sent the CAD files to
plastic mould manufacturer in China.

3D printing is expensive if your object is large. Old school manufacturing is
a way to go for now.

That way we got lots of units built in bulk.

